# Equipo Woxter Dynamic DL1100-2.1 SG2368



## casp3 (May 27, 2014)

Buenos días.
Mi equipo se quedó sin audio. Tras sacar el conjunto donde va anclada la placa con los componentes electrónicos, hice las siguientes comprobaciones:
1- comprobé el estado visual de diodos, resistencias y condensadores, encontrando el condensador principal de la fuente de alimentación defectuoso.
Tras el cambio por uno nuevo seguía teniendo otros dos defectuosos, con lo que decide soltar el integrado (TDA 8932 T). Los condensadores dieron el valor correcto.
Llegado a este punto seguia sin tener corriente DC a la salida de la bobina, y las demás partes.
Llegando a la conclusión que en la fuente de alimentación hay un componente (TTK SG2368 48), que tras buscar información por los foros, llegué a deducir que se trata de un regulador de voltaje.
Apenas hay información en internet sobre este componente. Si alguien me pudiese guiar o aconsejar. De momento he preguntado en una tienda de mi ciudad, sin respuesta.
Debo de colocar el mismo componente con las mismas características???
En caso de que no lo pueda conseguir, porque se puede sustituir??
El equipo fue comprado en la tienda de Media Mark, ya no está en garantía.
Debo hacerme a la idea que no tiene reparación, e intentar hacer una placa nueva?
La ausencia de corriente dc se debe a que este dañado el regulador de voltaje??

- Puente de diodos en buen estado
- Bobina en buen estado, no esta en corto
- Diodos rectificadores después de la bobina en buen estado
- Resistencias y condensadores SMD, aparentemente en buen estado, no se aprecia quemazón ni otro rasgo sospechoso.
- He repasado todas las soldaduras por si hubiese algún fallo.
- Es posible que los transistores del módulo del TDA (2TY y J3Y) puedan estar dañados?
Si alguien me puede echar un cable, u orientarme le estaré agradecido.
Un saludo desde Asturias, España.
Atentamente les saluda Casto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Hasta dónde lo he visto , les hacen una fuente nueva a transformador , con un transformador de 12-0-12V 50 Watts.

Porque el TDA2932 se alimenta con ±17V 

Saludos !


----------



## casp3 (May 30, 2014)

El TDA es un 8932. 
El transformador quiere decir que a su salida midiendo voltaje respecto del terminal central, en las esquinas tendré +12V, y entre las esquinas +24V.
No habrá riesgo de quemar nada, si??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2014)

casp3 dijo:


> El TDA es un 8932.


 
Si éste : TDA8932 Class-D audio amplifier - Digikey




> El transformador quiere decir que a su salida midiendo voltaje respecto del terminal central, en las esquinas tendré +12V, y entre las esquinas +24V.


 
Si , pero primero medí la impedancia de los parlantes , porque para 8 Ohms va el de 12-0-12 V , en cambio para 4 Ohms , va el de 9-0-9 V



> No habrá riesgo de quemar nada, si??


 
 Tenés muy buen humor 

Saludos !


----------



## casp3 (May 30, 2014)

El equipo tiene 2 altavoces o satélites de 6 ohms cada uno y luego un Woofer de 8 ohms.
El transformador lo podría hacer yo, pero aquí en España no por donde conseguir las chapas de acero al silicio.
El transformador de 12+12 andará en torno a los 15 euros.

Qué le hizo a la placa del amplificador quemar el capacitor principal y el regulador u oscilador de voltaje??


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2014)

No se la relación entre los 15 Euros y el valor del Equipo ; además del riesgo siempre existente de tener éxito o no. Cada uno debe sacar sus propias cuentas y evaluar . . . 



> Qué le hizo a la placa del amplificador quemar el capacitor principal y el regulador u oscilador de voltaje??


 
Vaya a saber . . . quizás el capacitor es malo.
 Cuando un capacitor de fuente se infla e*s obligatorio* el cambio del mismo *mas el cambio de los díodos* aunque midan bien y se vean bonitos. 
Que valores de uF y voltaje tienen los dos capacitores electrolíticos negros grandes y los dos verdes grandes.


----------



## casp3 (May 30, 2014)

- El capacitor grande verde es el nuevo que le puse (47uf 400V)
- De los capacitores en línea:
  - los verdes (1000uf 16V)
  - los negros (2200uf 25V)

- los dos negros al lado del jack de conexión del subwoofer 2200uf 16V)

El capacitor de la fuente de alimentación conmutada no estaba inflado pero no cargaba, lo he probado con un multímetro analógico, no dispongo de capacimetro.
Y respecto de los diodos no sabia lo que has comentado, pero bueno los sustituiré.
Respecto al exito es lo que comentas, esperanzas no me faltan.
Muchisimas gracias por tus explicaciones y por tu momento. Te lo agradezo mucho.
Un saludo.


----------



## casp3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola muy buenas DOSMETROS, hace días que he respondido a tu pregunta sin obtener respuesta. 
Me imagino que hay mucha gente con dudas. 
Solo es por preguntar. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2014)

casp3 dijo:


> Me imagino que hay mucha gente con dudas.


 
Mirá , si no podés conseguir el repuesto de la fuente , la mejor solución es hacerle una fuente nueva


----------



## casp3 (Ago 20, 2014)

He podido conseguir el transformador. Tras haber hecho las comprobaciones y haberlo conectado el resultado fue excelente, el equipo ha vuelto a funcionar.



He conectado una bombilla de 60W en serie, y al darle caña al equipo parpadea un poco y se entrecorta el sonido.
Mi pregunta es:

- son poco los 2A del transformador?
- son poco los 48Va del transformador?

Decir que a un nivel sonoro-aceptable funciona bien.

Quiero agradecer a la comunidad del foro, y a sus moderadores la atención y dedicación prestada.
Un saludo y que tengan un buen día.

SOLUCION: tras verse incrementado el volumen en exceso, el transformador de la fuente de alimentación conmutada quedó en corto, quedando la placa sin alimentación, y tras haber comprobado los componentes y sus tensiones llegamos a la conclusión de conectar un transformador externo nuevo, quedando anulada la fuente swching del equipo. 
Una vez realizadas las conexiones, y lograr las tensiones correctas, el equipo funciona en optimas condiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

De cuanto son los capacitores de filtro de la fuente ?


----------



## casp3 (Ago 21, 2014)

De 1000uf 16voltios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Ahhhhh , podría ser eso  , ponele de 3300 o mejor de 4700


Saludos !


----------



## casp3 (Ago 21, 2014)

del mismo Voltaje??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2014)

Si , de un poco mas que el voltaje de la fuente .


----------



## casp3 (Ago 28, 2014)

He soldado los cables en la placa y he conectado la fuente de alimentación.
Resultado con éxito, le dí caña y sin problemas. Pero reitero no es un amplificador para tirar cohetes.
Los condensadores he dejado los mismos, pero de todas maneras lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima.



Muchas gracias por su tiempo dedicado y por sus aclaraciones. Gracias por la ayuda prestada.
Se puede dar por cerrado el post.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2014)

Te explico lo de los capacitores , las fuentes conmutadas utilizan capacitores chicos , al hacerle una fuente común , necesita capacitores mas grandes , sinó se queda sin graves.  

Saludos, y me alegra que se haya solucionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2015)

Seguramente alguno de nuestros Foristas dedicados al service , nos puedan sugerir un reemplazo para éstos integrados SG2368 , donde el número posterior indica la potencia.


----------



## J2C (Abr 5, 2015)

.

 
H

Algo de alguna de las dos familias según datasheet's adjuntas.


Aunque habría que estudiarlo un poco y tal vez jugarse a probar.


 La familia del Top200 parece ser el mas fácil de implementar.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2015)

Sip , ya estaba viendo . . .


----------

